# Little/Big Barn Things



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Helps if you can see the back of the barn too


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Nickers2002 said:


> Wow I use this section a lot lol. You guys are so helpful though and this is only the 3rd year being at our first farm so I keep bouncing ideas off of you  Thank you for putting up with it!! :loveshower:
> 
> So I've been cruncing the numbers and revamping plans (always scary). Originally one section of the inside of the barn was going to be all rubber mats because it's going to double as an inside cross tie area for winter/bad weather mostly. I already made a brick paver aisle on the other half of the barn and it's doing pretty good if I do say so myself.
> 
> ...


The stalls are very nicely built. I did notice one concern: in pic #2 and the last 2 pics you posted, it looks like the former owners used particle board instead of PT plywood on the outside walls. Particle board does not hold up well outside, especially if it gets wet, it will basically fall apart (literally). 

I would suggest replacing those boards with pressure treated plywood, then paint or stain it to prolong the life of it. 

Other than that, everything looks great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

HombresArablegacy said:


> I would suggest replacing [particle board] with pressure treated plywood, then paint or stain it to prolong the life of it.


Sounds like a good idea - both the plywood and the paint/stain (which will definitely help in the looks department) - but where the roof overhangs are large enough, I would think you could put the plywood (or your siding of choice) over the existing siding (which looks like a combo of plywood low & particle board above). You'd have a thicker/stronger wall - the old siding would effectively become sheathing - and wouldn't have to deal with disposal of the old siding.

There are two run-in sheds at my folks' place - I hate to think about this, but they must be pushing 30 years old - pole buildings sided in T1-11 plywood. One was left bare, the other painted barn red. Both are holding up well (except where a few generations of porcupine have gone after the glue), but the barn red sure looks better!


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

How does the traction on the pavers compare to the rubber mats?

My sister just converted part of a large outbuilding to a barn, and has found that the contractor did _not_ make the concrete floors textured as he said he would - and the aisles as well as the stalls will have to be matted. But one part of the aisle is lower than another (pre-existing structure issues) and using pavers there would reduce the step-down as well as cover the slippery concrete, if their traction is good.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

First, I love makeover projects - I think you're making great progress.

As mentioned, particle board doesn't weather well (even if it is painted). For years, we used to paint and repaint buildings until we finally bit the bullet and started putting on metal siding (the barn, run in shelter and coops are covered leaving the shop and a couple of storage buildings to do yet). 

Metal siding is pricey at the outset but virtually maintenance free thereafter realizing a long term savings on both time and money because you don't have to buy paint anymore (and paint isn't that cheap either). Hence, I'm suggesting you consider doing the same with your place (unless, of course, you actually enjoy repainting/restaining -- I know some people do). You should be able to putting siding over your existing walls with minimal effort. NOTE: there may be better siding products where you are that you may want to consider -- metal seems to be the best where we are.

Our new barn has a white ceiling and makes it so much brighter in the building, so I'd say go for it with regard to painting your ceiling white.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

So I will definitely find a way to get the ceiling white  I think it'll make everything inside seem brighter too. 

As far as the barn - I don't know what it was made of. It's been there for 20 years (we're on our 3rd year) so it has held up so far. He built the other buildings on the property as well and seemed to know what he was doing. If it is particle board how long would it be lasting outside? 

I know metal would be a better option, but I have to say I love having a traditional wooden barn. To me it's just more homey. The roof is metal though  Maybe one day I'll get sick of the upkeep and just cover it all though lol.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

If you are diligent about keeping particle board painted it will last quite a few years -- the stuff on our old barn is about 26 years old now and its still hanging in but starting to look rough. If particle board gets wet (most likely to happen at the ground level from snow build up, etc.) it goes within a couple of years even though it has been painted.

I, also, would love to have a beautiful wooden sided barn -- there's no denying the aesthetic appeal of them. However, the metal siding is a compromise I will gladly live with because the time freed up from painting and maintenance can now be channeled into fun horse activities.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I would paint the ceiling, but once you paint you have to keep it up or it starts looking awful. Maybe put some fluorescent light fixtures in up high instead of painting? 

I'd cover the wood with metal, a nice brick red is very traditional too and not near the maintenance. 

The pavers look good, did you prep the area and tamp it good to make it level before you put them in? I had pavers in my aisle and they weren't installed properly and started cracking and shifting, so took them out. 

Those stalls are good looking!


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Floor was prepped before the pavers were put down, but some have shifted slightly due to traffic and the groundhog that decided my barn was a good place to dig a tunnel ><

The floor will be prepped as well where the additional pavers will go. 

I love my stalls. My dad's friend is a contractor and built them. We added the metal bars and stained them though  Part of me wants to put 3 more on the other side and close the run in up into a middle aisle barn - but another part of me loves having it open lol. Hmm...would 6 horses on 4 acres be too much? 

I'll look into the metal siding just in case. What about the inside of the barn? Would you nake the walls even with new boards or leave it how it is so it seems more rustic?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Nickers2002 said:


> Floor was prepped before the pavers were put down, but some have shifted slightly due to traffic and the groundhog that decided my barn was a good place to dig a tunnel ><
> 
> The floor will be prepped as well where the additional pavers will go.
> 
> ...


Gotta love the ground hogs!....NOT. 

I wouldn't put 6 horses on 4 acres. I have had 40 on 10 for a temporary shelter kind of thing and it was KILLER. For one thing you have to hay constantly, more than 1 horse per 2 acres is really pushing the ability of the pasture to regenerate. 

I'd probably leave the the walls rustic and only replace boards as they got chewed/kicked. It gets mighty expensive if you start replacing things just cuz. 

Oh and as far as the rubber matting, I'd put the pavers down under the matting where you're going to have cross ties. I would put textured matting down anywhere it will get wet, those slick mats can be like an ice rink when they get wet.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok- at least I can use the pavers for most of the floor then to cut the expense down 

This is what I'm hoping the property will look like when I'm done - any suggestions? We're going to be doing the riding ring extension this weekend and I gave in to let it double as a small pasture since it's grass footing. Guess you can't always have it separate when on smaller acreage ><

I would LOVE to have some sort of indoor or covered place to ride/work. Even if it's a round pen size. Just don't know where to put it.


----------

